# Suspension Update



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, I finally got the majority of my parts installed:

Koni adjustable yellows, Pedders Street I, and Pedders +5/16 coils. I must say the difference is remarkable, with no further rubbing against my staggered 19's in the back. It's hard to explain the difference, other than the fact that it feels so much more rock solid. 

Unfortunately, the installer was unable to put in my Hotchkis swaybars, due to the fact that they didn't have the tool, which they said only GM generally has. Any feedback on this one? Midas did the installation work for me.

Anyway, another question. I see on the inside of my right front wheel a lot of grease/oily stain splotches all over it. Did they possibly do a bad job on one of the front struts? Or maybe it was overspill of something. I'll probably
take it back for them to look at. :cheers


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

There are tools that only the Pedders Guys have, and others that some dealers and all Pedders dealers have. The job can be done with out, but it's a good idea to use them

As for the grease your talking about, I have a track 2 on my car, and i have no greasy splotches, where do you have them? and have you talked to any of the Pedders guys about it?


----------



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

Somewhat_Broken said:


> There are tools that only the Pedders Guys have, and others that some dealers and all Pedders dealers have. The job can be done with out, but it's a good idea to use them
> 
> As for the grease your talking about, I have a track 2 on my car, and i have no greasy splotches, where do you have them? and have you talked to any of the Pedders guys about it?


They are all over my front right wheel, on the inside of the lip. The only work done up there was the Pedders bushings, and the Koni struts. I would suspect the strutwork, but who knows. It could just have been fromt their work, although it seems to be accumulating more. 

Have to take the car into my dealer for an alignment and some other stuff tomorrow, I might ask them.


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

YeloTXGoat38 said:


> They are all over my front right wheel, on the inside of the lip. The only work done up there was the Pedders bushings, and the Koni struts. I would suspect the strutwork, but who knows. It could just have been fromt their work, although it seems to be accumulating more.
> 
> Have to take the car into my dealer for an alignment and some other stuff tomorrow, I might ask them.


Sounds like they may have gotten strut tube fluid everywhere. got pics?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Way to go! Wish I could do that now -- but those upgrades are coming. Enjoy. As for the fluid, just have the shop review their work. Might be a ruptured strut -- but I doubt it.


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

YeloTXGoat38 said:


> Well, I finally got the majority of my parts installed:
> 
> Koni adjustable yellows, Pedders Street I, and Pedders +5/16 coils. I must say the difference is remarkable, with no further rubbing against my staggered 19's in the back. It's hard to explain the difference, other than the fact that it feels so much more rock solid.
> 
> ...


omg...MIDAS? I hope your Midas is better than the ones here in So Illinois. We have a bunch of shadetree rejects for the most part here. I wouldn't trust them to chjange my oil!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

if you have the time suspension stuff can be done by the DIYer. i did most of my back end stuff last winter on the garage floor, inner and outer control arm, sub-frame, sway and shock bushes, koni adjustables and Hotchkis sways. Pedders is expensive for just poly bushings. i used Super Pro (they and Noltec are arguably better) and Energy bushings. on the front the radius rod bushing is a 20 minute job and Super Pros were half the price of Pedders ($120 vs $240). bushings add more control and a nice feel to the car.


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

*pedders street 2*

to say i am not at all impressed, My steering wheel now has a bad vibration,I had a modified version of the street 2 installed at waukegan tire and i have Car was pulling to the left, Which was fixed. I spent 3600.00 on pedders suspension and my car felt better b-4 the install. Also had tie rod ends in back bent which i dont know how that happened, That cost me an additional 650.00 to repair. I wish i would have kept my money,I dont think the upgrade was worth 2 cents. Very unhappy


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

if you listen to the Pedders zombies you'd think it was the best stuff ever. altho a lot of people have been happy with them, they (as you point out with your empty wallet) are way over priced and most of the stuff is unnecessary unless you race the car.


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

if you believe the super pro zombies their stuff is just as good as Pedders, which is BS

#1, if you have a problem take it back where you had the work done,


----------



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> if you have the time suspension stuff can be done by the DIYer. i did most of my back end stuff last winter on the garage floor, inner and outer control arm, sub-frame, sway and shock bushes, koni adjustables and Hotchkis sways. Pedders is expensive for just poly bushings. i used Super Pro (they and Noltec are arguably better) and Energy bushings. on the front the radius rod bushing is a 20 minute job and Super Pros were half the price of Pedders ($120 vs $240). bushings add more control and a nice feel to the car.


Well, to be honest, what I have is the "equivalent" of the Pedders Street I. I also went with the Super Pro radius rod bushings, and the rest were Pedders. Pedders bushings prices are outrageous. 

Anyway, all of my suspension upgrades are on now. Koni Yellows, Bushings, Hotchkis sways, Pedders +5/16 drag springs. AMAZING difference, like new but better. So controlled, I can't wait to take it on a road course and some twisties. And no more rubbing in the rear, worth every penny.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

YeloTXGoat38 said:


> Well, to be honest, what I have is the "equivalent" of the Pedders Street I. I also went with the Super Pro radius rod bushings, and the rest were Pedders. Pedders bushings prices are outrageous.
> 
> Anyway, all of my suspension upgrades are on now. Koni Yellows, Bushings, Hotchkis sways, Pedders +5/16 drag springs. AMAZING difference, like new but better. So controlled, I can't wait to take it on a road course and some twisties. And no more rubbing in the rear, worth every penny.


cool, make sure you get some good tires to go with the increased feeling of confidence so you don't slide off the raod . i know i've done a lot with the rear, mainly to control hop, and it's made a huge difference. i have Koni adjustable rears, the super pro front radius rod, rear inner and outer control arm, shock and sway bushes as well as front and rear Hotchkis sways w/Pedders end links, Energy Suspension x-member bushes, Harrop cover and drag bags. by using Super Pro (which i was advised and believe is better) and Energy i think i spent half of what the Pedders are. you lose some of the cush of the OEM ride but the control gain is very significant. BTW i calmed the wheel hop a lot but believe me you will never get completely rid of it with th IRS.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Somewhat_Broken said:


> if you believe the super pro zombies their stuff is just as good as Pedders, which is BS
> 
> #1, if you have a problem take it back where you had the work done,


go on the Aussie forums and do some reading for a while. Folcrum (Super Pro) and Noltec both have a very good reputation. i did my homework. what is "special" about say the Pedders control arm bushing or sway bar bushing other than their price? Pete has done a good job of hyping the product. good for him . it hasn't taken hold as well in Austrailia where of course they don't know as much about Holdens as "we" do.


----------

